# Cassie working the Texas dove Sept 2017



## Sweese (Sep 25, 2013)

This is how I spent most of my weekends in September. If you are wondering why I use the Momarsh dog blind it is for two reasons: 1) she has an elevated position which helps marking in the sunflowers and 2) I place a cool matte(chilled periodically) inside so she can lay on it between retrieves.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Very cool video of a man and his hunting buddy. That song is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I love watching a dog work. She's beautiful and obviously loves this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

I guess I'll be watching all your videos with Cassie soon! 
Dove are one of my favorites to hunt and one of the reasons I got my Golden. 
I've never seen those decoys that are actually on the ground?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweese (Sep 25, 2013)

AGirlNamedScout said:


> I guess I'll be watching all your videos with Cassie soon!
> Dove are one of my favorites to hunt and one of the reasons I got my Golden.
> I've never seen those decoys that are actually on the ground?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


The decoys that are on the ground are new (last year) called flock a flickers (don't say that real fast 10 times!). I use them duck hunting mixed in with my decoys but thought they would also add some movement for dove.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

That was great. Cassie is a very well trained dog. From the retrieve to the release to the self blind, well trained indeed. The double at the end was impressive. Daisy won't do doubles.

I'm not convinced those newfangled stackbarrel guns will be successful though.

Max (the human, not the canine)


----------

